# Toro CCR3650 Starter Gear Replacement question



## Lucan (Jan 12, 2012)

I apparently stripped the electric starter gear on my Toro CCR3650 last night. The starter engages when the button is pressed, but I just hear a noise like the gear is stripped. I am on my way to get the replacement gears, but would like to know how difficult this is to repair. Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starter repair*

Looking here: Parts and Diagrams for Toro Consumer 38518, CCR 3650 GTS Snowthrower, 2003 (SN 230000001-230999999)

Looks like once the starter is out that there is a clip on the end that once removed will allow removing the gear etc. I can't tell if that's a regular snap ring or a pinched wire retainer. Snap ring just takes the tool, the pinched wire is much harder because it takes a very special tool or creativity and some luck (you have to bend it to get it off and bend it to put it back plus get it tight enough).

This is assuming it's the starter gear rather than the flywheel that's damaged.

Don't look too bad based on the pictures but then again I've not seen one in person.

Sorry, best I can do for you.


----------

